# Where to get tractors and bulldozers?



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

I just picked up two flat cars that need loads. I'd like to find two or three nice, shiny new green John Deere farm tractors and two or three nice, shiny new Caterpillar bulldozers, 1960's or 1970's era.

I looked around online, and I'm not having much luck. Athearn made decent looking sets of three John Deere tractors years ago, painted and ready to go, but I don't see anything now. I can find pewter kits at about $20 each, but that's $60 per car just for loads, and I'd still have to paint them myself. Does anyone have a source for economical, ready to run tractors and bulldozers?

Never Get Old


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Try this website Never Get Old

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/N-Scale-Farm-Vehicles-s/1533.htm


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes, I went to MB Klein and many other places. They all have very little in stock, and Google has been little help. There just doesn't seem to be much available right now except kits.

I settled for now on a set of three of the Oxford Diecast green Fordson tractors. They are the wrong era (1950's not 1970's) and the wrong country (UK not US), but if you don't tell anyone that they are just temporary stand-ins then neither will I.  I got a set of three for just $14 from England, and they are ready to run. They should be here in 10 days or so. They will be a nice addition chained down to one of my flat cars.

http://www.ehattons.com/62701/Oxford_Diecast_NTRAC002_Fordson_Tractor_in_green/StockDetail.aspx

Now I need to find some construction equipment for the other flat car, preferably CAT or DEERE yellow bulldozers or front end loaders or one road grader. I wish there was more ready to run stuff available. Most seem to be kits, and by the time you buy and build and paint three, you have a sizable investment of both time and money. I'm cheap and in a hurry! 

Never Get Old


----------



## Wildisme (Aug 5, 2016)

Not sure if this is detailed enough or era correct. But thought it might help. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/351797...9255-0%26rvr_id%3D1072616486688&ul_noapp=true




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*n-scale vehicles*

According to modeltrainstuff.com (aka MB Klein), those Oxford Diecast vehicles aren't true n-scale: They're 1/148, n-scale is 1/160. But I'd use them too if it was what I wanted. 

I want an n-scale forklift big enough to pick up a 20-foot shipping container by the fork slots in the frame.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Putting loads onto flat cars can really be enhanced using modeling chain and blocking. The chain doesn't have to be linked to anything in particular other than a small touch of CA glue under the frame and in a tie down pocket on the flat car.


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

I absolutely agree with the added realism of chains - and wheel chocks. Before I bought these 2 flat cars I did some research on them. I found specifications for the actual cars online, and they specify all of the attachment points for the chains. I won't take it that far. I'll get some tiny chain appropriate for N scale and chain the tractors down to wherever it works, not necessarily where the actual chain locations were. I have a few photos of the actual cars loaded with green John Deere tractors, and even though I haven't been able to get those, I got something "close enough" as the saying goes. Now the waiting for the shipment from England begins. Athearn ought to do another run of them.

Never Get Old


----------

